# Primoz Brezec an all-star??



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Does anyone here thing that primpz brezec can one day be ann allstar? i mean i cant see how he can be that much worse then z ilgauskas so in the east he has a real chance


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

The Way His Playin Right Now.. His Playin Like An All-Star.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

That actually may not be that crazy. If he plays enough minutes, he will put some numbers, which may be enough to be an All-Star C in the East.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He'll be on one of the worst teams in NBA history. No he won't be an allstar.

Zydrunas is much better... And since Shaq is probably going to start at Center the backup will be Wallace.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, but its not like hes sucking or anyhting. Its not like he puts up shot after shot in order to get his points, the guy is actually shooting a pretty good percentage and grabbing some offensive boards too.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> He'll be on one of the worst teams in NBA history. No he won't be an allstar.
> 
> Zydrunas is much better... And since Shaq is probably going to start at Center the backup will be Wallace.


Yep, you make three very good points here Amareca.

1. He plays for the Bobcats. Elton Brand has only made one all-star because his team has always been so crappy, I can't see Brezec making it on the freaking Bobcats.

2. Shaq will be the starter at center, there's almost no doubt about that. 

3. Ilgauskas, Ben Wallace, Eddy Curry and others all have better chances of making it than Brezec. 

Fan's would obviously never vote him in, he's virtually unknown and his numbers won't be so eye popping that he gets well known overnight. Coaches aren't stupid enough to actually think he's good, and put him on the team. No, Primoz Brezec won't make the all-star team.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I am merely replying to comment on the poor grammar in the title. Be more careful man, grammar is important.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Nostradamus saw this one coming a year ago.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51795


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Nostradamus saw this one coming a year ago.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51795


I think you are secretly distraught that the Pacers let such a gem go for nothing :laugh:. Just listen to the anger:



> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> Primoz Brezec sucks. He's a weak rebounder, his defense is terrible. He's a tall guy with a decent jump shot, but he's not good at anything else. A big reason why the Bobcats are going to be the worst team in the NBA is that they're going to give a ton of minutes to players like Primoz Brezec.


Seriously though, Brezec is just a scrub who can shoot well. Bruno Sundov is the same thing, these guys would never be all-stars even if they were playing 48 minutes a game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Primoz Brezec an all-stat??*



> Originally posted by <b>Medvedenko4Life</b>!
> Does anyone here thing that primpz brezec can one day be ann allstar? i mean i cant see how he can be that much worse then z ilgauskas so in the east he has a real chance


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Nostradamus saw this one coming a year ago.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51795


No, another quote from that thread...

_It was a joke making fun of the Devean George threads. It seems that only rawse got it._


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 2. Shaq will be the starter at center, there's almost no doubt about that.


Who says shaq is even going to play in the all star game? He'll probably take off like he always does. For Brezec, he could make it; even jamal magloire made it.


----------

